# CSM or Chaos Daemons?



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I've got that badass FW Nurgle Daemon Prince that I am centering a new chaos army around, and so far all I have bought is a box of Marines. What would you all prefer - Daemons or Marines? From both a modeling and gaming perspective.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

As far as modeling, Id definitly go with Chaos Marines

As far as gaming, I really dont know. I would hazard a guess at Chaos Marines, but thats my opinion. Daemons seem to random with the deployment for me.


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

modelling: chaos marines
there is so much in the boxes, the marine one has about 15 extra heads(I'm not kidding) and SM can be converted to CSM easily


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

For modeling and gaming I would definitely go with CSM. A lot more fun to play with, and build.


----------

